# Mullet fishing article/video



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Had an opportunity this week to take 'waltonoutdoors' owner and writer to a mullet hole. Her first time experiencing hook and line mullet fishing, and maybe first time actually holding and using a rod and reel herself. There was a lot of teaching involved and I thoroughly enjoyed the experience myself. We fished about 3 hours then went on a photo taking junket. 

https://www.waltonoutdoors.com/hook-and-line-mullet-fishing-in-the-choctawhatchee-bay-estuaries/


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nicely written article! Didn't realise the line-up was that big at the "hole".


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Nicely written article! Didn't realise the line-up was that big at the "hole".


We were the only boat this time, but when the bite is good the word gets out and the flock thickens. Our friends up in Alabama like to snatch mullet like we do and they come arunnin'.....Most boats I have ever seen at one time was 14 at one hole. Thank goodness there is more than one hole.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice video, enjoyed it


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You a celebrity now! Good article


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> You a celebrity now! Good article


Boy....that 15 minutes of fame was sure short. 

Back at it this morning with 24 in the box by mid-morning, then I quit. The word is out up in Alabama. Got to the hole at the crack of day and two AL boats already had the two spots which are usually the best, but not this morning. When I left they wanted to know all about the little gold hook...which I shared. That's what it's all about..share the good word and go fishing.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

JB, great article and enjoyable vid....wifey enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

olegator said:


> JB, great article and enjoyable vid....wifey enjoyed it as much as I did.


Thanks for your comment. It was fun doing the gig, and especially the fishing part. Bite is still pretty good but it's up and down. Only 13 yesterday, but all except one of the other boats did less than that. The word is out so the competition is picking up to the point that to get a good spot you need to get there by daylight or before.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

J.B. That was a GREAT post. You really cleared up a lot of questions for me. Several misconceptions I had ... I did not know the weight was above the hook. I did not know you tightlined as opposed to snatching. The river there is pretty there (I knew that). Keep em coming!! 😜👏🏻🐟🐟


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> J.B. That was a GREAT post. You really cleared up a lot of questions for me. Several misconceptions I had ... I did not know the weight was above the hook. I did not know you tightlined as opposed to snatching. The river there is pretty there (I knew that). Keep em coming!! 😜👏🏻🐟🐟


I do both , but tight-line with lead on bottom and a couple of gold hooks up the line is fast becoming my preferred method of catching mullet. Wore them out this morning, but they wore me out too.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Keep after, man, you got it goin' on!! We actually have striped mullet in the Black and Tensas Rivers up here in Central LA and we are150 miles from salt water. I have caught them snatching and with a cast net I have caught em in FL too with a cast net. I am definitely going to try your method when I come back.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

DMoney....I don't know if it will work that far up in Central Louisiana, but it does way up rivers that connect to the east coast of Georgia. Drop a cattle size salt block in a likely spot and see if it will draw in the mullet. A friend does that in Georgia and he says it works very well. He will use 2 and sometimes 3 blocks on a trip. I believe he fishes something like 30 to 40 miles up the river.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey, thanks for the tip ! I sure will. I actually live about a half mile from the Tensas. I see them all the time finning in bayou that goes in the river there. I know the are there. I will get the salt and keep you posted.


----------

